# Wade Fishing Report The Past Few Days; Seadrift, TX



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

What started off a few days ago as a very strong bite with solid trout, has tapered off to more of a lethargic bite. Instead of feeling a solid thump in the rod, it is more like being hung up in the grass, but with a head shake. Areas which are holding 18-23" trout, now have a 10-13" fish every cast. The solid fish are still there, but it is at first light and then again around 2pm from what we have seen. 

Our tide has come up quite a bit over the last few days as well with the stiff east wind. This has scattered the pods of redfish and drum that were roaming the shorelines by the hundreds. I know when our water levels return to a more normal state these redfish will return. Right now they are scattered across the back marsh and every pond in between. 

We have all seen our bay flushed with freshwater before, and I am kinda surprised at how quick it is rebounding this go round. I have talked to a handful of guides in the area, and seems like we have all picked up some form of floating lumber over the past week, and haven't seen anything the last two days. There are some pretty big mangrove bushes grounded on a few sandbars, but nothing that looks like it will stop a boat. I would still keep a sharp eye just in case.


----------

